# Loom knit dog sweater



## ClaudiaCano

Happy New Year! I finished this dog sweater I adapted from a needle knitting pattern! It was a great learning experience. Thank you for watching.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Adorable! So is the sweater


----------



## ClaudiaCano

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Adorable! So is the sweater


Thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Great job!!!! Its beautiful so is your furbaby.... I noticed it looks like you have some sort of stand or your loom, where did you find something like that ? If i may ask.


----------



## Patches39

crafterwantabe said:


> Great job!!!! Its beautiful so is your furbaby.... I noticed it looks like you have some sort of stand or your loom, where did you find something like that ? If i may ask.


I agree, would like more info on stand :thumbup:


----------



## Karen M1

I think that the stand is available thru Kiss Looms.


----------



## cabingirl2006

EXCELLANT job love it can you share your resources on the pattern I have Tiny dogs a mini dachshund and a mini yorkie as well and would love to make this sweater as all the dog sweaters in the stores have hoods and my girls hate hoods this would be perfect your baby looks adorable in this


----------



## ClaudiaCano

crafterwantabe said:


> Great job!!!! Its beautiful so is your furbaby.... I noticed it looks like you have some sort of stand or your loom, where did you find something like that ? If i may ask.


The stand is the Edmonds Stitch Master Floor Stand, it's used for embroidery but I found out, from a loom knitting group at Ravelry, that you can use it to attach knitting looms. I bought mine online from Overstock, but you can get it from Amazon. It's adjustable to get different configurations, so you can attach different size looms. I love mine.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! That's fantastic! Never would have guessed it was done on a loom. Your doggy looks great in it.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Here are some pictures from the stand


----------



## ClaudiaCano

cabingirl2006 said:


> EXCELLANT job love it can you share your resources on the pattern I have Tiny dogs a mini dachshund and a mini yorkie as well and would love to make this sweater as all the dog sweaters in the stores have hoods and my girls hate hoods this would be perfect your baby looks adorable in this


The pattern is the Signature Daisy Turtleneck dog sweater, it's a paid pattern.
Here is the link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dog-sweater---signature-turtleneck
I used the AIO KB, Pond of Love yarn, and the e-wrap knit stitch to get the gauge from the pattern. But I should use the 28" KB and the regular knit stitch because the sweater ended wider.
You can read my project notes here http://www.ravelry.com/projects/claudiacano/seves-signature-daisy-turtleneck-1


----------



## cabingirl2006

Thank you so much ClaudiaCano


----------



## Karen M1

where did your husband get the pegs for your loom?


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds

Love the sweater, but the dog is adorable. Look just like my Roxie.


----------



## crafterwantabe

ClaudiaCano said:


> Here are some pictures from the stand


Thank you for the information... I'm not sure my hubby could make the longer board. he is not real handy


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Karen M1 said:


> where did your husband get the pegs for your loom?


The loom is the AIO KB. The one my husband made was the board with holes to attach the loom.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Love the sweater, but the dog is adorable. Look just like my Roxie.


Thank you! Your Roxie is beautiful!


----------



## cabingirl2006

ClaudiaCano said:


> The stand is the Edmonds Stitch Master Floor Stand, it's used for embroidery but I found out, from a loom knitting group at Ravelry, that you can use it to attach knitting looms. I bought mine online from Overstock, but you can get it from Amazon. It's adjustable to get different configurations, so you can attach different size looms. I love mine.


Right after your post this morning I ran 40 miles to my Goodwill because I saw something similar to this on Wed when there and thought it wasn't all there so passed on it, and low and behold your post came in this morning, So I called the Goodwill to see if it was still there they said no must have sold, but still curiosity I think is my middle name I made the trip and what was for sale on Wed for $9.99 was clearance for $1.99 in my basket it went. Now to figure out what you all did to yours to make it into a loom stand for loom knitting


----------



## ClaudiaCano

cabingirl2006 said:


> Right after your post this morning I ran 40 miles to my Goodwill because I saw something similar to this on Wed when there and thought it wasn't all there so passed on it, and low and behold your post came in this morning, So I called the Goodwill to see if it was still there they said no must have sold, but still curiosity I think is my middle name I made the trip and what was for sale on Wed for $9.99 was clearance for $1.99 in my basket it went. Now to figure out what you all did to yours to make it into a loom stand for loom knitting


How lucky! Here are pictures showing what we did. Your stand base is the same, and you can adapt it easily.
You can read the thread from the loom knitting group at Ravelry and see more pictures from different configurations
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/loom-knitters/2977047/76-100#81
I hope this helps
Claudia


----------



## crafterwantabe

ClaudiaCano said:


> How lucky! Here are pictures showing what we did. Your stand base is the same, and you can adapt it easily.
> You can read the thread from the loom knitting group at Ravelry and see more pictures from different configurations
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/loom-knitters/2977047/76-100#81
> I hope this helps
> Claudia


Thank you for showing all the pictures.....


----------



## ClaudiaCano

crafterwantabe said:


> Thank you for showing all the pictures.....


You are welcome!
Here is another link with more pictures from different looms attached to the stand. You need to scroll down.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/momcook/looms


----------



## kristinacavaz

ClaudiaCano said:


> Happy New Year! I finished this dog sweater I adapted from a needle knitting pattern! It was a great learning experience. Thank you for watching.


Wow! You adapted the pattern yourself? Somewhere out there on the interwebz- there's a lady who's written a how-to on translating knit patterns to the loom- if I find it after I have my coffee I'll post here. Amazing- I'd never think that was made from a loom!

I have a set of KK looms, I first learned to "knit" on them. I think I sort of learned the science of the knit stitch on looms, it kind of helped me when I first learned how to knit with needles. I am still a baby beginner with knitting, but I love the looms. Every day I find more neat things you can do with them. I didn't know such a great pattern could be made with a loom. Very nice job.

http://www.loomknittinghelp.com/intro/convert.html

I think that's the link, there may be better ones out there- ClaudiaCano probably has them already as this one was too easy to find.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

kristinacavaz said:


> Wow! You adapted the pattern yourself? Somewhere out there on the interwebz- there's a lady who's written a how-to on translating knit patterns to the loom- if I find it after I have my coffee I'll post here. Amazing- I'd never think that was made from a loom!
> 
> I have a set of KK looms, I first learned to "knit" on them. I think I sort of learned the science of the knit stitch on looms, it kind of helped me when I first learned how to knit with needles. I am still a baby beginner with knitting, but I love the looms. Every day I find more neat things you can do with them. I didn't know such a great pattern could be made with a loom. Very nice job.
> 
> http://www.loomknittinghelp.com/intro/convert.html
> 
> I think that's the link, there may be better ones out there- ClaudiaCano probably has them already as this one was too easy to find.


You are right! This was the first site I visited to learn about converting patterns to loom knit. It has great information. I learned about making charts to convert the pattern, and how to find the loom that gives you the gauge for the pattern, there.
Then, I asked more questions about that in a loom knittting group at Ravelry, and they were really helpful. 
This was an easy pattern because the increases and decreases are at each side of the pieces, and there are great tutorials about cables from YouTube.


----------



## galaxycraft

:thumbup:


----------

